# Furry podcasts?



## Kalmor (Jan 12, 2013)

Are there any well known (in the fandom) ones? I'm asking because I'm thinking about making my own one and I want to know if there're any so I can draw inspiration if needed. Please link them below.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 12, 2013)

I _was_ going to link you to the Furry News Network, which hosts a few podcasts, but their site just got suspended...


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 12, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I _was_ going to link you to the Furry News Network, which hosts a few podcasts, but their site just got suspended...


Oh, ok, any reason why?

Also why is my OP text small?


----------



## Furcade (Jan 12, 2013)

Do furry podcasts attract a substantial audience? Tigercougar, are you a regular listener to Furry News Network?


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 12, 2013)

Furcade said:


> Do furry podcasts attract a substantial audience? Tigercougar, are you a regular listener to Furry News Network?



No, but they do (did?) update their podcasts on a regular basis. 

I thought 2 the Ranting Gryphon did a podcast years and years ago, is he still into that?


----------



## Conker (Jan 12, 2013)

Bugger it dude, start your own and see how it goes. Podcasts are awesome, and working on them is super fun. Tried to do a gaming one with some online friends a few months ago, but everything fell through. Our attempts were super fucking fun though. 

Find some friends and give it a go. We used skype and a skype recorder, so the quality was mostly shit but listenable. 

And I wouldn't listen to furry podcasts for inspiration. Odds are they fucking suck. Listen to podcasts you like and go with what they do.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 13, 2013)

Furcast is a pretty popular one: http://furcast.fm/


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Furcast is a pretty popular one. They're actually on air right now: http://furcast.fm/


I'm tempted just to see how they are, but I was tempted to see how that one Brony podcast was, and that podcast fucking sucked.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 13, 2013)

Conker said:


> I'm tempted just to see how they are, but I was tempted to see how that one Brony podcast was, and that podcast fucking sucked.


Well there are a lot of brony podcasts, so I'm not sure which one you're talking about. Furcast is actually really good though! Well, in my opinion.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the comments people. I've made a _really_ rough draft of a show plan here - http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4185978/. Comments are welcome. I haven't even decided on the name yet.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea. Can we get a rough estimate on when the first one is going to go up?
(On a completely unrelated note, is your name inspired by the Dragon on War of the Monsters?)


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 13, 2013)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Can we get a rough estimate on when the first one is going to go up?
> (On a completely unrelated note, is your name inspired by the Dragon on War of the Monsters?)


Just had a look. Wow, that must be a massive coincidence! I've never even heard of that before! There was me thinking I made up the name...

Anyway, It's still just at an idea stage atm, I still need to get a few people together to help.


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Well there are a lot of brony podcasts, so I'm not sure which one you're talking about. Furcast is actually really good though! Well, in my opinion.


I believe it was called Bronyville.


			
				Raptaros said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments people. I've made a _really_ rough draft of a show plan here - http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4185978/. Comments are welcome. I haven't even decided on the name yet.


Seems too structured. The pointless ramblings that accidentally happen on podcasts are what make them special.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 13, 2013)

Conker said:


> I believe it was called Bronyville.
> 
> Seems too structured. The pointless ramblings that accidentally happen on podcasts are what make them special.


Hmm, maybe. It really depends on the characteristics and personality of the guests. Some people can ramble on and make it entertaining. The plan is not the final one, just a draft, so things will change.

I've been thinking of names, AnthroCast was the first one that sprung to mind. At first I thought it was very cliche but when I looked around I could only find the name used in a podcast that wasn't even about furries. They hadn't updated it in ages and their site domain is dead.


----------



## GhostWolf (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's one http://www.actfuronair.com/main/


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 13, 2013)

GhostWolf said:


> Here's one http://www.actfuronair.com/main/


Looks good. I can't really listen to any right now as I'm on my phone. I'll take a look once I'm back on my PC.


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Hmm, maybe. It really depends on the characteristics and personality of the guests. Some people can ramble on and make it entertaining. The plan is not the final one, just a draft, so things will change.
> 
> I've been thinking of names, AnthroCast was the first one that sprung to mind. At first I thought it was very cliche but when I looked around I could only find the name used in a podcast that wasn't even about furries. They hadn't updated it in ages and their site domain is dead.


I'd stay away from AnthroCast due to the associations with AnthroCon. People might think it's a convention-sponsored show.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 13, 2013)

Conker said:


> I'd stay away from AnthroCast due to the associations with AnthroCon. People might think it's a convention-sponsored show.


I see your point, though you can't claim ownership of a single word. Bethesda tried to sue Mojang for the use of the word "scrolls" in a game title and the lawsuit failed.

I'm at a loss about what the name should be now, any ideas?


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I see your point, though you can't claim ownership of a single word. Bethesda tried to sue Mojang for the use of the word "scrolls" in a game title and the lawsuit failed.
> 
> I'm at a loss about what the name should be now, any ideas?


I'd look for your cohosts first and worry about the title later. Make a trial episode or two to make sure you have the content, and then worry about the title and marketing and such.


----------



## Anubite (Jan 14, 2013)

Make one dude, your English so you automatically get a 1+ to having a podcast because people listen to the English accent.

Go for it.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 16, 2013)

Anubite said:


> Make one dude, your English so you automatically get a 1+ to having a podcast because people listen to the English accent.
> 
> Go for it.


Heh, thanks!

I'll be messaging people on and off the forums over the coming days to see if they're interested in helping me do this.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Heh, thanks!
> 
> I'll be messaging people on and off the forums over the coming days to see if they're interested in helping me do this.


Since you don't have specific people in mind, once you get those who want to help, make sure everyone is on the same page with what the podcast will be. When I tried to podcast with some online friends, we all went in with different expectations and produced something really shitty.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Jan 19, 2013)

The only podcasts i can think of are ActFurOnAir and Fur What it's worth


----------



## GreenReaper (Jun 29, 2013)

This is a little necro, but Flayrah's front page lists 11 active furry podcasts (scroll down, to the right) plus FursuitTV and the Funday PawPet Show, while WikiFur covers all furry podcasts, past and present. There's a lot out there!


----------

